# JProgressBar: Farbe im Windows Look&Feel ändern.



## azure (7. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ist es möglich, im Windows Look & Feel die Farbe einer JProgressBar zu ändern? Wenn ja, wie?
.setForeground führt leider nicht zu einer Veränderung.

MfG
azure


----------



## abollm (10. Jun 2007)

azure hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ist es möglich, im Windows Look & Feel die Farbe einer JProgressBar zu ändern? Wenn ja, wie?
> .setForeground führt leider nicht zu einer Veränderung.
> ...



Und was passiert, wenn du das hier machst?


```
[..]
                UIManager.put("ProgressBar.selectionBackground", Color.black);
                UIManager.put("ProgressBar.selectionForeground", Color.white);
                // nun eine etwas "giftige" Farbe 
                UIManager.put("ProgressBar.foreground", new Color(0,255,255));
[..]
```


----------

